# Eating Warmouth?



## CrappHazard

Hi all, Any one know if warmouth sunfish are good eatin? are they better than regular sunfish? thanks


----------



## ssv1761982

I always threw them in with the bluegill and crappies. I don't think I ever notcied any difference. I think ALL the panfish are good eatin'. Just my opinion though.


----------



## yonderfishin

They are good to eat, not much difference between them and other sunfish except they tend to be thicker across the back and have more meat on them.


----------

